
Kinky sex lifts our consciousness into a heightened state of “flow” - endswapper
http://qz.com/828481/kinky-sex-lifts-our-consciousness-into-a-heightened-state-of-flow-says-a-new-study/
======
endswapper
"To achieve flow, the brain needs to be tasked with doing something slightly
challenging, but not impossible, and given rules or parameters. People usually
associate flow with running or playing chess, for example, so now we might add
kinky sex to the list. The researchers likened flow to a rewarding sense of
control and loss of self-consciousness; it has also been strongly linked to
enhanced creativity."

I relate to the running association. Even sustained walking 30-45 minutes
seems to offer "flow."

~~~
kafkaesq
But some flow states are much more intense (or sublime) than others. Those
that come with listening to (or creating) music, for example (for some
people). Or the sphere of activity referred to in the article.

